# B13



## SE-Ridiculous (May 1, 2002)

Here's my daily racer 1.6L and if that's enough the other's a 2.0 lol
lol
lol


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

"bling bling"


----------



## SE-Ridiculous (May 1, 2002)

*Whats up "xtreme"*

you here too huh! everyones here thats tight!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of pedals are those? I like 'em!


----------

